# Your pets with your stove



## Big Al (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, so the reason we're all here is simple, we are, for the most part cavemen. (I know there are a few women on here too) What more could a caveman ask for then to play with wood, steel, iron, stone and fire. The heat and the gratitude from our cave women is a bonus. But what about man's best freinds? Our dogs and our cats. They enjoy it too. Sometimes, it seems more than we do. As much as I enjoy the fire and the heat, I wouldn't lay as close to my stove as the cats do. Post any pictures of pets enjoying the stove.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 26, 2010)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> Ok, so the reason we're all here is simple, we are, for the most part cavemen. (I know there are a few women on here too) What more could a caveman ask for then to play with wood, steel, iron, stone and fire. The heat and the gratitude from our cave women is a bonus. But what about man's best freinds? Our dogs and our cats. They enjoy it too. Sometimes, it seems more than we do. As much as I enjoy the fire and the heat, I wouldn't lay as close to my stove as the cats do. Post any pictures of pets enjoying the stove.




My dog has a routine; Lay in front of the stove. Walk away from stove just before combustion. Drink water. Stand by door until I let him out to cool down. Come back in and repeat process.

The cats' routine is simpler; Lay in front of stove until melting begins.


----------



## albertj03 (Jan 26, 2010)

One of our cats loves the stove as I often find her sitting or laying near it and I think the other one is afraid of it since she runs like crazy when ever she sees me going towards it. Maybe she's just running away from me though.


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 26, 2010)

> My dog has a routine; Lay in front of the stove. Walk away from stove just before combustion. Drink water. Stand by door until I let him out to cool down. Com back in and repeat process.
> 
> The cats’ routine is simpler; Lay in front of stove until melting begins.



Its amazing the heat cats can tolerate. My dog lays about 7-8 feet from the stove, seems to be her comfort zone, Ill have to try and get a pic.


----------



## BandSawyer (Jan 26, 2010)

One of my cats really likes the stove. I have a small pillow on the floor for her about 4 feet from the stove so she sleeps on there.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's another one of our cats. She loves to lay behind the stove or as the picture shows, under the stove. I've put my hand there, it's friggin HOT (Please excuse the dirty glass in the picture, that was last year and I had some pretty green wood) My sisters cat likes to lay under her old Nashua, and she says sometimes she can smell his fur cooking! I grew up with wood stoves and as close as the animals got to the stove, I have never seen an animal suffer a burn from them. My brother on the other hand.........


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 26, 2010)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> Here's another one of our cats. She loves to lay behind the stove or as the picture shows, under the stove. I've put my hand there, it's friggin HOT (Please excuse the dirty glass in the picture, that was last year and I had some pretty green wood) My sisters cat likes to lay under her old Nashua, and she says sometimes she can smell his fur cooking! I grew up with wood stoves and as close as the animals got to the stove, I have never seen an animal suffer a burn from them. My brother on the other hand.........




Yep, my one cat has been know to lay under the stove occasionally. No idea how they can tolerate it.


----------



## pyper (Jan 26, 2010)

We don't let the dog in the living room, which is were the stove is, but he will sleep just outside the door.

A few nights ago I had put some wood on the fire and went to bed. A half hour later I heard him barking. I know people who don't have dogs don't believe it, but if you have a dog you'll know exactly what I mean -- they have different kinds of barks. There's the "Hey you! Idiot! You forgot to feed me." There's "Hey! There's someone coming up the driveway." There's "Hey you! Dogs next door! Can you hear me?" Well this was a different bark. To me it sounded like, "Hey! The house is on fire!" 

I was going to ignore it, but he did it again, so I decided to get up and look. As I came around the corner I heard popping and crackling and saw the bright flashing lights, and I thought there was a fire. Well, there was a fire, but it was safely contained in the stove. The wood I had thrown on had finally caught, and they were poping and crackling and putting on a show.

Good dog!

Here he is, just outside the living room:


----------



## KB007 (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's our pup in front of our stove.  he often gets up to turn around and have the opposite side facing the stove.


----------



## madrone (Jan 26, 2010)

The cat loves the stove. She comes over to give some love whenever I load it.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 26, 2010)

KB007 said:
			
		

> Here's our pup in front of our stove.  he often gets up to turn around and have the opposite side facing the stove.



Like flipping a burger


----------



## Big Al (Jan 26, 2010)

Great story PYPER. They are amazing aren't they?


----------



## Bxpellet (Jan 26, 2010)

I know it's a pellet stove but this is where my cat lives all winter long


----------



## hareball (Jan 26, 2010)

My cat is anti-social until bed time when she gets on the bed and tucks in at my side but when the stove is running she stays in the living room on the dog bed. My dog is always at my side but when it gets too warm he heads up the hall to the bedroom to cool down then come back out.


----------



## Northern NH Mike (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry Firestarter, no photos to share, but my two cats take up positions pretty similar to yours.  One is an older, declawed female who has been with us since we lived in the suburbs quite a few years ago.  She doesn't do much other than eat and get petted.  The other is a younger female brought here to our old farm house out in the booneys to be a mouser.  She did an incredible job this past spring summer and fall, so she can spend the winter enjoying the fire.  Not a cat guy, but they serve a purpose and kinda grow on you after a while.


----------



## gregp553 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just shot this Sunday.  My wife shaved the cat (to cut down on shedding) so he's a real heat-seeker.  The dog usually doesn't rest but needed a break from the action here.  Come to think of it, she shaved the dog too.  The insert makes the den the warmest room in the house.


----------



## fredarm (Jan 27, 2010)

Shaved the cat??


----------



## heatwise (Jan 27, 2010)

taco and miss kitty love to have a heat bath. the dog seems to spend more time around the stove than the cat. they also like to go around the back behind the stove . pete


----------



## wood spliter (Jan 27, 2010)

My dog in her day/evening spot.  She has arthritus and I think the dry heat helps.


----------



## wood spliter (Jan 27, 2010)

The fire is realy tuned down. Its 71 in my whole house its not realy cold today.


----------



## caber (Jan 27, 2010)

Our cat will lay right by the stove, but the dogs don't.  Not sure if it is because they don't; care for the heat or because they would rather be on the couch with us.  They seem to want to stay a good 10+ feet away when it's cruising. 

With our old stove, my dog and the cat would fight to see would get to sit in front of the stove and be in my way whenever I reloaded it in the morning. (wife's husky refuses to get out of bed that early)  The Englander puts out so much heat even when down to coals that neither one will do that anymore.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 27, 2010)

Up until two or three years ago my wife's old cat would stand in front of the stove and groan at me if it was cold and I didn't have a fire going. He stopped doing it and doesn't lay in front of it any more.

The outdoor cat, that spends her nights in the basement, hates it when I have the stove down there burning. She is just fine with the heating pad in her bed.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 27, 2010)

Unless it's colder than around -10°C, I cannot even get the dog to come in the house and at that she goes in the coldest room or lays by the front door.  The mud room (farthest room from the hearth) is tiled and the cold air that leaks in through the dryer vent and water heater powervent makes the floor cold.  I have Pine floors through most of the house and her claws would ruin them.  She's never even been in the hearth room.

The cat has his own chair next to my recliner in a cooler corner that we both seem to prefer.  He also has his own chair in the hearth room which is about 9 - 10 feet from the stove.  If I go lay in front of the hearth he will come lay between me and the fire for a short while but then goes and finds a cooler spot.  When he comes in from outdoors though, he heads straight for the hearth to take the chill off.


----------



## fossil (Jan 27, 2010)

During our home re-mod, Charlie and Rascal pretty much lived with me out in my workshop, across the driveway from our house.  They got to where they were asking me to serve them snacks and drinks.  These days, they just hang out in front of the Liberty in the house...quite frequently completely occupying _my_ recliner.   :coolmad:  Rick


----------



## Stevebass4 (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Squiner (Jan 27, 2010)

Here are my three!  The one on the right barely moves from the stove.....girls are always cold.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Jan 27, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> During our home re-mod, Charlie and Rascal pretty much lived with me out in my workshop, across the driveway from our house.  They got to where they were asking me to serve them snacks and drinks.  These days, they just hang out in front of the Liberty in the house...quite frequently completely occupying _my_ recliner.   :coolmad:  Rick



Rick, those are knock-out cats.  I'm a major connoisseur of kitty faces, and those are just irresistible little mugs.

One of my two happily spends hours lying on the stone hearth next to the stove, the other sometimes sits behind it for a while, but on the whole prefers to trade a bit less heat for the softer chair cushions.

My mother had a cat that spent hours on a little settee type thing in the hall with his nose stuck between the slats of the big old cast radiator.  The only thing cats like more than heat is food and mousies.


----------



## Cire3 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ummmmm......   So fire people are animal people ?     I as well have both cats and dogs "yes I will have to get a pic up"  mine is in my garage that is actually the smoking lounge / computer lab  

 Also known as the decompression area.

 Cat dam near sleeps on it, often under it.   And yes, I have no idea how she can take it at times.   Dog shifts ....  hot is on the floor and when cold on the couch next to it.  She's also a 165 pound rotty, I should get her to help bring in wood !!

 Fire people / animal people ??  I see another thread.......


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 27, 2010)

My pup'll drag all her toys by the stove, just to make sure they don't get taken while she's lounging!

She also helps me to collect kindling!  That's PINE--Bad Puppy, BAD puppy!

S


----------



## gregp553 (Jan 27, 2010)

fredarm said:
			
		

> Shaved the cat??


I know.  But he's a long-haired cat.  I thought it was a crazy idea but now when the cat lays somewhere he doesn't leave those long white hairs.  And my wife stops following him around with the lint roller.  Dog, too.  He's an Australian Sheperd who no longer has a shedding problem.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 27, 2010)

I Made Fire! said:
			
		

> Just shot this Sunday.  My wife shaved the cat (to cut down on shedding) so he's a real heat-seeker.  The dog usually doesn't rest but needed a break from the action here.  Come to think of it, she shaved the dog too.  The insert makes the den the warmest room in the house.



Watch out, you're next.


----------



## bemiller2006 (Jan 27, 2010)

Northstar BK ...  This is our second year burning with this, the pets absolutely love it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 27, 2010)

Calvin Coolidge lounging in front of the fire.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php?ACT=24&fid=4&aid=29096_Gm9E1OJ78cGQFdtitaNL&board_id=1


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 27, 2010)

Three cats and a warm fire.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/ind...16271_manEnzvm1u40X2NhpDBF&thumb=1&board_id=1


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 27, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Calvin Coolidge lounging in front of the fire.




Great pet name! Our dog's full name is Woodrow Woody Guthrie Wilson. We call him Woody.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 27, 2010)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We had a Woodrow Wilson too . . . but sadly he died last year from old age . . . now we're just down to Theodore Roosevelt and Calvin Coolidge for our Presidential cats.


----------



## tiber (Jan 27, 2010)

Not a woodstove, but the cats typically will hang out on top of the mantle with their feet hanging down or in front of the hearth with their bellies pointed at the fire.


----------



## logger (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's "Gunner" warming up after a cold pheasant hunt.  He usually lays his head on the hearth.


----------



## tiber (Jan 27, 2010)

logger said:
			
		

> Here's "Gunner" warming up after a cold pheasant hunt.  He usually lays his head on the hearth.



I wish I had your stove (and your dog). Last time I was up at French Creek, the pheasants learned a trick or two about running the rows and the fields were far too big for a three man group to flush them.


----------



## trailrated (Jan 28, 2010)

Warm in RI said:
			
		

> Ok, so the reason we're all here is simple, we are, for the most part cavemen. (I know there are a few women on here too) What more could a caveman ask for then to play with wood, steel, iron, stone and fire. The heat and the gratitude from our cave women is a bonus. But what about man's best freinds? Our dogs and our cats. They enjoy it too. Sometimes, it seems more than we do. As much as I enjoy the fire and the heat, I wouldn't lay as close to my stove as the cats do. Post any pictures of pets enjoying the stove.



I swear I have the twin to your cat on the left. Spitting image.


----------



## Dix (Jan 28, 2010)

Murph last year, even as a pup, he "knew" 






I gotta get a new pic, now that he's full size, and the FP looks alot different  

My 2 cats can't be bothered, they'd rather sleep on the back of the recliners, which I have covered with towels, to eliminate cat hair, and an easy clean up.

Rick, I love the shop pic, and the chairs  It's like the "Feline Lounge Extrodinaire"  ;-P Belly up to the bar, boys, lol !!


----------



## jotul8e2 (Jan 28, 2010)

When I prepared the first fire of the season back in October our cat immediately took up her position on the rug nearest the hearth, even before I struck a match.


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 28, 2010)

Like Dixie, I have to get on the stick and flesh out the shots of the animals near the stoves.  There are some really great shots on this thread.  The husband particularly enjoyed the cats, esp. Jake's orange tabby.  

Here is Florence Griffeth Joiner, our beloved Floey, who departed for the Happy Hunting Ground at age 17:






And here is Spencer, soaking up some warmth out in the studio:


----------



## Big Al (Jan 28, 2010)

trailrated said:
			
		

> Warm in RI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool. That's my wife's cat, Hobbes. She took him in as a stray three years ago when she lived in NYC. He's by far the biggest feline fire fan in the house. In fact he's laying half on/half off the hearth right now soaking in the heat, much like in the picture.


----------



## JerseyWreckDiver (Jan 29, 2010)

I had wondered if mine were the only ones that do this kind of stuff. My used to hate it when I had the stove on, preferred to be outside sleeping on a slab of ice. The Rotty I have now is worse then the cats sometimes.


----------



## JerseyWreckDiver (Jan 29, 2010)

And if it's not the stove, it's the wood pile.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 29, 2010)

JerseyWreckDiver said:
			
		

> I had wondered if mine were the only ones that do this kind of stuff. My used to hate it when I had the stove on, preferred to be outside sleeping on a slab of ice. The Rotty I have now is worse then the cats sometimes.




... your one cat is wearing a sweater, isn't it.


----------



## JerseyWreckDiver (Jan 29, 2010)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> JerseyWreckDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She was just spayed... Making her wear the Elizabithian Collar {aka, lampshade} was like torture but after she tried to tear her sutures out I had to do something, so I made her the "stegosaurus" suit.


----------



## Dix (Jan 29, 2010)

JerseyWreckDiver said:
			
		

> And if it's not the stove, it's the wood pile.



LOL !! That's a classic !!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 29, 2010)

JerseyWreckDiver said:
			
		

> BrowningBAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know it's not right, but I'm laughing my butt off at your cat and the pink "sweater" . . . makes me wonder if all her kitty cat friends were making fun of her that day. On the other hand, she seems comfortable enough wearing it.


----------



## Bushman1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Heres a day on the job for Hank and Maud.  English Bulldog and Mastiff puppy.

Bushman


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 29, 2010)

I think the kitty sweater to prevent gnawing on sutures is brilliant.  It certainly can't be any more uncomfortable than those awful collars!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 29, 2010)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> I think the kitty sweater to prevent gnawing on sutures is brilliant.  It certainly can't be any more uncomfortable than those awful collars!




I don't know, all three of my pets are clever AND determined. If they want to gnaw at a body part, than by god, nothing is stopping them. This includes the lamp shade collars.


----------



## Tarbot (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Bushman1...  How do you like your Elmwood stove?


----------



## Bushman1 (Jan 29, 2010)

No regrets, no problems.  0 outside, 80 inside.  Elms are good stoves


----------



## 04RevX (Jan 29, 2010)

Funny, as I was reading this thread I knew exactly where I could find my little buddy.  Tanner loves to stare at the fire, something he and I have in common.


----------



## slayer7 (Feb 4, 2010)

Nah, cats don't like the stove...


----------



## tickbitty (Feb 4, 2010)

Man, I miss my cat.  He was the best.  He would have loved the stove.  The dogs do.  They are heat hogs, but they provide thermal mass.
RIP Hunter S. Thompson, Gonzo Kitty.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 4, 2010)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> Man, I miss my cat.  He was the best.  He would have loved the stove.  The dogs do.  They are heat hogs, but they provide thermal mass.
> RIP Hunter S. Thomson, Gonzo Kitty.




Good name.

Go out and rescue two cats. Name one 'Raul Duke' and the other 'His Attorney'. Could always name the dog 'The Sausage Creature'.


----------



## BucksCounty (Feb 4, 2010)

Not very often that he is laying around.  Lots of energy.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 4, 2010)

I love these pics.  I just went through the whole thread.  I was looking for this a while ago and started my own after taking some shots of my little guys and couldn't find this in the picture forum.  Oops.


----------



## WES999 (Feb 6, 2010)

Great pics everyone. Here is Bella enjoying the warmth.


----------



## pulldownclaw (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been meaning to add to this thread.  Just remembered because my old girl just turned 17!  Found her on the streets when she was just 4 months old, sweetest thing you've ever met.  Not chasing too many critters around any more, but she enjoys the morning walk to the bus stop with my 9 year old.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 4, 2010)

PDC- what a sweetheart.  17- that's awesome!


----------



## ChillyGator (Mar 4, 2010)

17 Years...WOW... bet she has chased thousands of cats in her dreams over the years!


----------



## Bobbin (Mar 4, 2010)

When I was a kid we had a Spitz cross that managed to achieve 20 yrs. old.  That (what looks like) a hound cross has hit 17 yrs. is a tribute to your loving care, PDC.  You should be well proud of yourself and it was thoughtful of you to purchase the insert for her benefit... 


She's beautiful.  All our animals are someone else's cast-offs, too.


----------



## Gunks (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is my dog in front of the ancient Jotual Combi Fire #1.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 4, 2010)

Gunks- very cool pics- dog and stove.  tell us about the stove- never seen one like it


----------



## Gunks (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Adios,  you have a real cute dog too -- Maltese?   The stove came with the house.  I researched it and found that it is the very first model made by Jotul.  It is called Combi fire because you can pull down the front door and slide it underneath the stove and put up the screen to make it into a fireplace.   I don't have a screen for the stove so we never use it as a fireplace.   We actually like the look of the stove -- kind of modern looking.  It works fine and keeps our small cottage warm the whole winter.  When we had the power outage last week I was very happy that we have a wood stove.


----------



## pulldownclaw (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.  She is something, been thru alot and is still kickin'.  I'm trying to cherish every day with her.

Our kitty is an outdoor variety, mostly due to his own behavioral problems.  >:-(  He's about the same age as my dog, and this winter we've allowed him back into the laundry room.  He's been loving it.  Past winters I'd just bring him in when it was in the teens.  He does bring us some critters every now and then.  I wish he'd catch more bunnies, they are killing me.  I noticed some little dogwood saplings that I'd transplanted last spring that had been chewed down to almost nothing.  At first I thought deer, which are rare in my yard, but have been seen.  Then I realized that when we had our foot of snow on the ground for a few weeks that they didn't have much to eat, so they must have munched 'em.  The foot of snow gave them the added height they needed for the branches!

I love seeing everybody's pics, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 5, 2010)

Gunks- shih tzus.  They are a freaking riot.

Your stove reminds me of some old diving apparatus of sorts.  Or maybe a DaVinci war machine.  Very cool.


----------



## billb3 (Mar 5, 2010)

Lab sleeps under the stairs in or behind her  cage. Doesn't like to be stepped on by kids running through the living room.
No way would these cushy cats sleep on the carpet on the floor or on something as hard as a brick hearth.
Good luck trying to get them to move off the couch without a fight.


----------



## gerry100 (Mar 5, 2010)

One of my dogs key jobs ( besides returning tennis balls and barking like crazy when the mail comes) is to guard the stove when we are burning.

Not one attempt has been made to steal my Country Canyon while in operation since he's been on the job.

100% effective.


----------



## RAY_PA (Mar 5, 2010)

Nellie and Rip relaxing in front of the Summit. They spend ALOT of time there.


----------



## Capt (Jul 21, 2010)

I wish I had a pic of all 5 dogs in front of the stove, but this is all I have.  My 6yr old black lab and my 6 year old gsp.  I have 2 more gsp's and a golden that are not pictured.  Maybe this year I can manage a pic with all 5.  Just a little brag, that gsp in the picture is #3 in the state in NSTRA Amateur division field trials.


----------



## tickbitty (Aug 23, 2010)

Bet this is the oldest dog here.  It's summer, so the stove's not burning, but this old fella isn't likely to live to see another burn season (17.5) so I figured I would post it here now.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't think I've ever heard of a springer living that long.   

Matt


----------



## tickbitty (Aug 23, 2010)

Neither has our vet.  This poor dog, I hope he goes peacefully on his own, I don't think Hubs could bear to have to put him down.


----------



## johnnywarm (Aug 23, 2010)

morris-----------------------


----------



## keydiver (Aug 24, 2010)

The wifes cat (would...... with a .22)  a long hair will occasionaly walk by said stove and the tail may brush against it from time to time.  A lovely smell for sure.  She doesnt cozy up to it and prefers the colder bedroom to nap.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 24, 2010)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> morris-----------------------



So this stove has one of those cats to keep it clean burning, huh?


----------



## WES999 (Aug 24, 2010)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> morris-----------------------



Is that one of them CAT a lytic organic fire log producing attachments.  ;-)


----------



## johnnywarm (Aug 24, 2010)

it sure is!! here he is in living color.


----------



## Dix (Aug 24, 2010)

I love it 

Wes, nice to see that pup with out a "cone head" 

I love these pics, great idea, AP !


----------



## tickbitty (Sep 6, 2010)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> Bet this is the oldest dog here.  It's summer, so the stove's not burning, but this old fella isn't likely to live to see another burn season (17.5) so I figured I would post it here now.



Yup, I called that one right. Old fella passed on this morning. RIP little pal, it was a good 17 years.


----------



## Ratman (Sep 6, 2010)

logger said:
			
		

> Here's "Gunner" warming up after a cold pheasant hunt.  He usually lays his head on the hearth.


beautiful room too...


----------



## Dix (Sep 6, 2010)

Condolences, tick.... it's so hard when they leave us.


----------



## northwinds (Sep 6, 2010)

My thoughts are with you, tick.  After 17 years, it's not just a pet.  That's a strong bond that leaves a hole in one's heart.


----------



## cityhick (Sep 6, 2010)

Capt said:
			
		

> I wish I had a pic of all 5 dogs in front of the stove, but this is all I have.  My 6yr old black lab and my 6 year old gsp.  I have 2 more gsp's and a golden that are not pictured.  Maybe this year I can manage a pic with all 5.  Just a little brag, that gsp in the picture is #3 in the state in NSTRA Amateur division field trials.





 Is that gsp out of Crosswind Kennels by any chance


----------



## Jaugust124 (Sep 7, 2010)

Tickbitty,
Sorry for your loss.  There's not a day that goes by that I don't think about the little guys we've lost.  No matter how old they are, its always too soon.


----------



## tickbitty (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks you guys for the condolences on our old guy.  He was my husband's dog from puppyhood - I knew him his whole life but I have only been his "Mom" for the later half. I have been cooking for him lately more than I cook for the family!  There is always such a hole when they are gone. Thanks all!


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry to read about you and your husband's dog Tickbitty . . . it's never easy to lose a friend . . . whether they have two legs or four legs.


----------



## jlow (Sep 7, 2010)

My boys Rusty & Cody. Rusty will come inside and run over the brick hearth everytime. It must warm the paws after being in the snow!!


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 7, 2010)

> Yup, I called that one right. Old fella passed on this morning. RIP little pal, it was a good 17 years



Sorry for your loss TB, the longer we have them the bigger piece of our heart we lose when they leave us. I lost mine after 13 years this past March and I still miss her, I rescued a shelter dog in June and she takes a lot of my time and my mind off of the one I lost. 
My new one does not like the cold or rain so I imagine shes gonna park herself in front of the stove for the winter as soon as I fire her up.


----------



## Dix (Sep 8, 2010)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> > Yup, I called that one right. Old fella passed on this morning. RIP little pal, it was a good 17 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's cute 

Terrier?


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 8, 2010)

> She’s cute
> 
> Terrier?



Not sure, my guess is terrier and hound mix?? She was dumped on the side of the road in Arkansas and ended up in Connecticut where I picked her up.


----------



## tickbitty (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks all for the kind words and for posting the pics of your beautiful pets (and stoves and living spaces)


----------



## k3c4forlife (Jan 13, 2011)

Just posted pictures of me and the wife on the Picture the the Personality thread.  Here's the newfoundland, Morgan and the two siamese cats, Bella and Charlotte.


----------



## guest5234 (Jan 13, 2011)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> tickbitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That really brought a tear to my eye sir, great and noble dog


----------



## begreen (Jan 13, 2011)

Here's our guy. His only movement for hours was to roll over and warm up the other side.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 13, 2011)

:lol: I think Al must throw a good party


----------



## kayakkeith (Jan 14, 2011)

Heres what my guys have been doing - they move each other when one  falls asleep - little guy sleeping and the big guy is moving in


----------



## tickbitty (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this thread you all!  For the nice comments about our boy Frankie and for these new posts, I love these pictures of everyone's critters!
Will have to get some pics of our other dogs with the stove, but they are usually on the couch opposite the stove, so it's hard to get them in the shot....


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's mine

Sometimes he'll share the warmth


----------



## Boozie (Jan 14, 2011)

BXpellet said:
			
		

> I know it's a pellet stove but this is where my cat lives all winter long



OH MY GOSH, does that stove not get hot???


----------



## nate379 (Jan 14, 2011)

My dog doesn't really care for the stove.  Usually just lies on the floor near me or near my feet if I'm in bed.


----------



## n3pro (Jan 16, 2011)

likes the wood too.


----------



## laynes69 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is our two indoor pets. Boots, which is the darker male and Bella, which is the lighter female. You can tell they enjoy each others company. Bella like to sleep on our registers because of the woodfurnace in the basement.


----------



## Sierra Guy (Jan 16, 2011)

Life is good here behind the wood stove!


----------



## Cate68 (Jan 16, 2011)

BXpellet said:
			
		

> I know it's a pellet stove but this is where my cat lives all winter long



Ok, I had to sign on to say how much I'm enjoying this thread... and... that I almost spit my drink all over my computer when I saw this picture. Holy cow!!


----------



## Boozie (Jan 17, 2011)

Sierra Guy said:
			
		

> Life is good here behind the wood stove!



I love your cat, it reminds me of my "Princess" who went to the rainbow bridge in '06.


----------



## Boozie (Jan 17, 2011)

I have lost my warm spot near the stove to my "Smokey" and he's not about to give it back.


----------



## Sierra Guy (Jan 17, 2011)

> I love your cat, it reminds me of my â€œPrincessâ€ who went to the rainbow bridge in â€˜06.



Babs,

We can't get over the resemblance between Princess and Jessie (name means hope).  I know I'm getting off the thread a little but he was an injured stray, starving at 8 to 9 pounds when first saw him last March.  Only skin and bone, he gained 3 pounds in 3 months and continues to grow with zesto.  Anyway, Smokey looks great too!


----------



## Boozie (Jan 17, 2011)

Sierra Guy said:
			
		

> > I love your cat, it reminds me of my â€œPrincessâ€ who went to the rainbow bridge in â€˜06.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Princess wandered up in my back yard.  She was skinny, her fur was tangled and a mess.  I would put food out for her.  I kept telling myself that I couldn't have another cat.  When it got cold I fixed up a bed for her in the garage .... she could come and go through the doggie door.  But when it got really cold I couldn't stand it and she came inside with the rest of the menagerie.  Princess was a fitting name for her.  She would pose with her feet gently crossed.  She was so elegant.  I loved her very much.


----------



## -PB- (Jan 18, 2011)

thought this was a great thread and just wanted to bump it to the top again...
by the way this is "Tabasco" the Rhodesian Ridgeback as a pup


----------



## logger (Jan 18, 2011)

Posted last year when Gunner wasnt yet a year old.  Here he is again, helping with the stacking and then doing what he does best.  Only thing he's missing is a cold one.


----------



## Lanningjw (Jan 18, 2011)

Pawpa loves the long burn times with the BK insert...lol.....
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td>

</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From After New years 2011</td></tr></table>


----------



## maverick06 (Jan 18, 2011)

Our cat Romeo loves the Fireplace extrodinair 33. it is burning 24/7 all winter. Usin ghte IR thermometer I know that his fur is over 190F... seems dangerous to me!  The glass always gets the black soot on the edges of the doors. Clean wood, hot burning, it shows up after a day or two, regardless. Oh well, I dont mind.


----------



## Capt (Jan 19, 2011)

cityhick said:
			
		

> Capt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just found this post, but yes they are from Crosswind (Scott).  Actually, I just got his NSTRA AM CH this year.


----------



## DuckDog (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome thread.

Here's my girl Jolene with the new Super 27 in the living room.


----------

